
my iOS/macOS wish list - antipaul
http://pavopax.github.io/2018/02/my-ios-macos-wish-list/
======
makecheck
Seems like organizations should have ways to file bugs as one-liners such as
these. (Maybe tweets?) That might encourage more issues to actually be
mentioned. By contrast, official bug reports are a pain to submit.

By the way, as far as the cursor goes, a work-around is to use the
Accessibility preferences to make the mouse pointer bigger. This helps to find
it on large displays.

~~~
antipaul
agree on first point! will try the workaround for mouse pointer

